# Bored Preteen Camping



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

During this weeks camping trip it finally came to head that our 12 year old DD does not like camping very much any more. Never had a problem with our now 19 YO DS (now in college) and my 10 YO DS loves camping and can find new friends at about any campground. But our DD is a cable TV addict and has a few close friends that she hates to be to far from, so she usually just sits around and sulks most of the time trying hard not have any fun. She dosn't like campfire time much or anything else. She doesn't like camping for campings sake like the rest of us.

We try to find fun things to do during the day in the area we a staying. But the camp cooking time and evening campfire time that we all relish so much she finds extremely boreing and when she is miserable everyone knows it. We have retired friends that belong to a camping club that camps and has activities together but they are all retirees and have no kids along and mostly camp during the week. I have thought about trying to find another club that's moslty families like us so she would have some kids her age to pal around with.

Are any of you in a similar situation? Any ideas?

thanks.

Frank


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Satellite TV..........

As much as a lot of people swear off TV while camping, when you have kids, it can be the difference between a miserable for all weekend, and a somewhat enjoyable one.

When our kids, DS 12, and DD 7, whine about being bored, they have the options of either finding something to do with us, or sit and play games, or watch TV quietly without pesting.

I'm not saying that TV is the only way to go, just that if it prevents one child from annoying everyone else, than so be it.

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Have you tried to get 12year old DD to take one of her friends along it might help
Just a thought

Don


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Been there done that with our 14 y.o. twin girls. Last year the story was if we had a bigger trailer we would have more fun







. A lot of it has to do with the age and that she's a typical pre-teen young lady. I'm sure you've seen that girls are a lot different than boys, much harder to keep happy







. Would she be able to bring along a friend once in a while?

We just don't buy into the sulking, we maintain our good mood, joke around with them, coax them into doing things we know they enjoy and usually they come around. If they ask to do something they want to do we do our best to do it, even if it's a trip to a walmart or out for ice cream. Same television rules apply for camping as they do at home, no tv during the day. We find ourselves saying "go find something to do" a lot.

If she sees you making an effort to include her and that you want to spend time with her, she'll come around. Remember, as her dad you're the most important guy in her life, always will be, whether you realize it or not her world revolves around you and she wants to spend time with you and know that you want to spend time with her.

good luck, it's a phase.........

Mike


----------



## HausmannM (Mar 17, 2007)

camping479 said:


> Been there done that with our 14 y.o. twin girls. Last year the story was if we had a bigger trailer we would have more fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed, while I don't have daughters, I do have 18 (11-13 year old) girls that I deal with on a daily basis.







I teach 6th grade!!!!!!! Just keep her involved and knowing that you are interested. On the outside they are "hating it", but you will see a glimmer of hope every once-in-a-while! Don't give up!

Airboat


----------



## jbwcamp (Jun 24, 2004)

Best thing to do is take a friend along. We have 19 yro DD and a 14 yro DD they have taken friends along for years now, sure makes life a lot easier. The only problem we have now is all their friends want to go camping with us.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

So far so good with my girls 11&13 they love to go camping and hate to come home. The 32bhds was a big hit with them this weekend(first time out) becuase they now have a seperate room. Friends do manage to tag along sometimes but as a rule they must ALL play together. If I even mention do you girls still want to go camping or should I sell the trailer its we want to go camping. The TV and playstation only get used at night but mostly they like to read.

Good Luck

John


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Did you teach her to flyfish? I rest my case.


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

I vote for the fly fishing!!!!! Even though they were both cranky and a bit uncooperative at first, my 2 DDs (now 27 and 25) learned to fly fish and the oldest even learned to tie flies and built a rod. But most of all, Kim taught her husband to fly fish.







Both of my daughters now thank me for being assertive and not allowing them to sit and pout when we were out camping. I thank God every day for being blessed with these two beautiful daughters.
Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

You gotta take the friends....

I also support the idea of finding a different camping club. As much as all the seniors in the present club probably enjoy having younger people around, it doesn't work the same way for her...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Does she have a favorite campsite? Perhaps that could help..??


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

What activities does she like (besides tv?

Could some of these be incorporated into the trip?

We are extremely fortuante because our daughter looks forward to camping wigh us.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

TrippHammer said:


> I vote for the fly fishing!!!!! Even though they were both cranky and a bit uncooperative at first, my 2 DDs (now 27 and 25) learned to fly fish and the oldest even learned to tie flies and built a rod. But most of all, Kim taught her husband to fly fish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good for you Tripp.


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

camping479 said:


> Been there done that with our 14 y.o. twin girls. Last year the story was if we had a bigger trailer we would have more fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the idea of no TV during the day. How long have you had this rule? I have three younger boys and a very young almost 2yr old daughter, so always intrested in what is coming ahead with them. We try to keep tv to a min. but really like the idea of only at night.


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

We have the same problems with our oldest son...he's 13. During the hot summer's he's fine because he can fish and we have the boat for tubing and skiing etc. But during Spring and Fall when fishing is all there is, we allow he and his brother to bring video games. But even that gets old, so I usually try to bring a craft of some sort. It's so much fun to sit down for the afternoon (especially if it's rainy ) and create something. And not only fun for he and his little brother, but for mom and dad too!


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Our kids grew up camping with us. When they were younger, they enjoyed it, and looked forward to it. But then they became......teenagers (gasp). Suddenly, it just wasn't "cool" to do things with their parents anymore. To help them through these "troubled" years, we allowed them to bring a friend or two along, and tried to camp somewhere where there would be things for them to do. But even then, they would many times just prefer to stay at a friend's house while we went camping.
But now, you know what? Since they have finally graduated into young adulthood (DS is 22, DD is 20), and have children of their own, they actually enjoy camping again. Amazing, isn't it?!

Bob


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

Another vote for bringing along a friend. Most of the people in the group we usually camp with have kids, so having someone to pal around with isn't a real problem for us. Our kids each have a PSP that they take camping so if the weather isn't cooperating they can go play a video game or watch a movie. And most of the time we camp out in the middle of nowhere & the kids are able to ride around on their dirt bikes & the quad. Keeps them occupied & happy.

Cheryl


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Take her to an Outback rally.... JK







Our son who is almost 12 is getting somewhat bored with the camping experience. We just got back from a week down in FL without a friend and he initially wasn't too excited about it but came around after pulling him away from the TV for a long bike ride, fishing, etc. He has a few guy friends but they can't ever seem to go with us (maybe it's us)







He does like the rally gatherings even though most of the kids his age tend to be girls right now. We're up for ideas too. He won't have a choice but to go with us because we won't leave him behind. I just feel like it's important that he's doing what the family is doing.

Carmen


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

HootBob said:


> Have you tried to get 12year old DD to take one of her friends along it might help
> Just a thought
> 
> Don


Our DD is 12, also, but she loves camping! She's been camping since she was three, first in our Coleman pop-up, and then in the Outback (starting late last summer).

Except for the annual family vacation, she always takes a friend along. Some are picky eaters, and some don't like all the bugs and critters, but they keep each other company - riding bikes, hiking trails with our Collie, making friends at the playgrounds, etc. When it's rainy, they play games or watch TV in the camper, but they always have a good time.

Erica learned to ride a bike without the training wheels on a campout in 2000, at Johnson-Sauk SP, here in IL. All our (and DD and most of DS's) great adventures are mostly focused around that old Coleman Pop-up. We logged nearly 30,000 miles in nine seasons - from Maine to Idaho, Minnesota to New Mexico, and most places in between. Erica is one of the few in her school that can say she's been in 30+ states.

RVing and camping have been wonderful pastimes for our family. We wouldn't trade a minute of any of those memories (even the cold, wet ones - which seem to stand out more than the good-weather ones!).

I'll bet your DD has a few friends that would like to go with you - or maybe the families of some of your DDs friends might have an RV and be up to spending weekends camping side by side with you. We've done that and have made some great camping friends that way.

Good luck,
Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sometimes I just keep the perspective when we are home and she has all her stuff available including TV and her friends a phone call away, they even then say they are bored.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Oh man, do I remember these days.... sitting around the campsite BORED BORED BORED, now I can't get enough of it.....hum how things change....

When I was that age (it was awhile ago) there were not TV's, DVD Players, PSP's....we were lucky if we camped somewhere with a hot shower and we never really had a trailer - tent camping 101 (and the old canvas type with no floor!!!!!) I think the one thing that saved my family from pre-teen torture was the fact that we camped with several other families who had kids - we rarely had room to bring friends - 4 kids and my dad plus gear pretty much filled up the car, so we made due with the "friends" that were provided.

So with that note, if you have room, bring along a friend, but warning - sometimes this backfires because then you have TWO pre-teen whiners if they are both bored, but they can spend their time whining to each other!







That or find a couple of families that like to camp with kids in the same age range.


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

My DD is not a big camping fan either. We got our OB when she turned 13 and she started out in the hating camping mode. I wish we would have camped much earlier with her.

Taking a friend really helps....unless they begin to not be friendly...then it is worse. I will say taking a friend is usually very good for us though.

We did attend the Southeastern Rally at Topsail last year and I must say she did like that trip but who would not like that trip.


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

Isnt it a bummer when they are too old to Benadryl - kidding...









I have a 13 yo DD...Sulking is not allowed and if she is going to do it, then she goes to her bunk and pulls her curtain....not much sulking as a result - we expect a good attitude and generally get one, even if begrudgingly - we have even made her "fake it" and she usually ends up laughing about her behavior. We have also ignored the behavior, because when she does it she is usually wanting a reaction - no reaction and behavior usually disappears within a reasonable amount of time...

Mostly - GOOD LUCK... You know with these preteen/teen DD, its usually a crap shoot


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

I asked my DD (just turned 13) what she thought I could suggest. She wanted to know if the girl like art or drawing/painting. DD has found that sketching a flower or a scene opens new areas of ideas and expression. So the generic suggestion is to explore your childs hobbies and look for ways to expand and adapt them to the camping environment.

just a thought,
Scott and DD


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Kenstand said:


> Taking a friend really helps....unless they begin to not be friendly...then it is worse. I will say taking a friend is usually very good for us though.


Oh, yeah!! BIG TIME, when they start getting on each other's nerves?? TIME TO BREAK CAMP!!! (Mine happened with my oldest son and his "best friend"!!) TAKE COVER!!






















Darlene


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Good luck...let me know how you do.

My oldest is 9 and I decided that she is staying 9. Problem solved









Thor


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

I have another perspective on this whole thing. Camping in and of it self can be boring if it is eat , talk, eat, drink. Who in their teens wanted to do that?

I myself am not a sit around and camp kind of person. Make camping travelling, or to enjoy the wilderness. Travelling means seeing new things or enjoying the wilderness . It can mean hiking, fishing, hunting, boating. Just plain seeing and experiencing new things.

My primary thrust in taking up RV'ing is for my children to see new things and grow an appreciation for the natural world. Hunting and fishing kept me out of bars when I was younger and keeps me off the couch now that I'm older. Without a doubt it was one of the best things I ever did with my life. Maybe they could find similar loves doing kayaking or something else---- outside! Anything but wasting time in front a TV or computer for that matter is excellent.

If this in any way sounded like preaching then please accept my apologies. Just trying to pass on what our children are likely to miss.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I have it!!!

How about you set her up with an account on the forum. The will get her jazzed about camping.


----------



## coachcollins42 (Mar 6, 2007)

I was telling my parents about this post and they reminded me of the following bribe. My sister was in High School going to her Junior Prom and in order to get her to go camping they had to promise to go Prom Dress shopping in the town that they were going camping in. Something about nobody else would have the same dress if she got it out of town. Anyways it worked and they all got to go camping (I was in college).


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

We usually push the kids to get outside and find things to do. Typically we are camping with other people with kids the same approximate ages as our kids, so their is usually no shortage of things to do. That being said, I understand that some people are more reliant upon outside stimulation so maybe it doesn't work as well for her. Also, my kids haven't hit your daughters age yet.

Last year we bought a little video game console with a bunch of the old Atari games built in, including Pole Position, Galaga, and Ms. Pac Man. We allow the kids to use it only when it rains. Now at the first drop of rain they are begging for the games. We limit them to about an hour of gaming at a time. This idea was given to us by CampingNut and I think he has had similar results.

Reverie


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

My vote is for the friend!
Have her take along one of her more "giggly" friends.
Somone that always seems to have a fun time
no matter what you are doing. Before you know
it she will have other friends asking when she
is going camping again... and they will be asking to go too!









MaeJae


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

MaeJae said:


> My vote is for the friend!
> Have her take along one of her more "giggly" friends.
> Somone that always seems to have a fun time
> no matter what you are doing. Before you know
> ...


This is a very good plan of attack for the problem.

Map Guy


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Ive experienced this problems many times. The solution of taking a friend has ALWAYS worked. Also, when making your destination plans, include places that have teen excitement nearby...such as amusement parks, water parks, etc. A day trip to include such an activity can go a long way...have your teen assist with the planning of your next trip.


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Well its not even my post, and frankly never thought of the problem as our kids are little, well 9 and 6 anyways. But thanks everyone for the ideas, I'll keep that in the back of my mind if and when the time comes, I actually get sad at the idea that someday they may not want to camp with us....


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Let me elaborate on my previous post, seeing as how we have survived two teens, now 20 and 22, and have gained a little experience in this area.
As previously mentioned, allowing them to bring a friend or two is good. Camping in places where there are things for them to do is good. Planning activities that they will enjoy is good. Involving them in the planning process is good.
*BUT* they are teenagers, or nearly so, and are wanting to exert their independence a little. So it is not so much a matter of what you are doing, or where you are camping that matters. It is that sometimes they just don't want to always do things with their parents. It is a phase that many of them go through, and always keep in mind it is only a phase, and that it will pass. Don't feel guilty, don't think it is something you are doing wrong. Just do the best you can, and they will emerge at the other end enjoying camping once again.









Bob


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Many thanks to everyone for your great advice and ideas I'm sure they will help.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

FraTra said:


> Many thanks to everyone for your great advice and ideas I'm sure they will help.


Lets know what happens.

thor


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

W4DRR said:


> Let me elaborate on my previous post, seeing as how we have survived two teens, now 20 and 22, and have gained a little experience in this area.
> As previously mentioned, allowing them to bring a friend or two is good. Camping in places where there are things for them to do is good. Planning activities that they will enjoy is good. Involving them in the planning process is good.
> **BUT* they are teenagers, or nearly so, and are wanting to exert their independence a little. So it is not so much a matter of what you are doing, or where you are camping that matters. It is that sometimes they just don't want to always do things with their parents. * It is a phase that many of them go through, and always keep in mind it is only a phase, and that it will pass. Don't feel guilty, don't think it is something you are doing wrong. Just do the best you can, and they will emerge at the other end enjoying camping once again.
> 
> ...


Excellent point!
Our oldest daughter is more of a solitary person. She sometimes just loves to be alone. It is not
really anything against us(other than being her parents...LOL ) She just wants her independence. 
Then just when you think you have her figured out, she wants to spend time with you!!! go figure!!???








Gentle guidance will go a lot farther than sternness.









Good luck! and hang in there









MaeJae


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

This is making me nerous. I have a 8 and 11 year old boys and I know my "Dad is the Best", time is ticking down with them. They LOVE camping now..just hope that continues into their teenage years.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> This is making me nerous. I have a 8 and 11 year old boys and I know my "Dad is the Best", time is ticking down with them. They LOVE camping now..just hope that continues into their teenage years.


Boys are totally different than girls.
As they grow older... as long as you go places that 
have many girls for them to look at it will be fine.









Girls come from "I'm board" world
Boys come from "This sucks" world

Life is GOOD!
MaeJae


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

MaeJae said:


> This is making me nerous. I have a 8 and 11 year old boys and I know my "Dad is the Best", time is ticking down with them. They LOVE camping now..just hope that continues into their teenage years.


Boys are totally different than girls.
As they grow older... as long as you go places that 
have many girls for them to look at it will be fine.









Girls come from "I'm board" world
Boys came from "This sucks" world

Life is GOOD!
MaeJae
[/quote]

That is good news (for me)....


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

This is one of the things we are struggling with too. We have 3 daughters (18, 14, 2). The older 2 are not super jazzed about camping. We would love to be able to take a friend along, but the 5 of us fill up our TV. We would have to bring along another vehicle (major gas hog as well) to be able to bring a friend.


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

W4DRR said:


> ...and they will emerge at the other end enjoying camping once again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is so true! My parents went through this with me & my two sisters when we were all teens. Now that we're all grownup, married and have kids of our own, guess who we camp with? Mom & Dad. And we have a great time with them.

Cheryl


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mv945 said:


> This is one of the things we are struggling with too. We have 3 daughters (18, 14, 2). The older 2 are not super jazzed about camping. We would love to be able to take a friend along, but the 5 of us fill up our TV. We would have to bring along another vehicle (major gas hog as well) to be able to bring a friend.


You have the Outback to hold them all....getting them there is the battle.

How about each daughter can bring a friend every other trip (hope you have a full bench seat in front)


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, so far I haven't had to deal with this as my grandchildren are 8 (girl, going on 13), almost 6 (boy, going on 6) and 2- 1/2 (girl, going on 2-3/4). They can usually find bike riding and swimming and video games and movies fun enough.

But, when they're older, I don't know!









Those of you who have teenagers already.......taking along a friend is a great idea. BUT, you'd never have to hear another whine if you let them take along their boyfriend, girlfriend!







Of course, you'd probably never see them, either!









Just kidding, of course.









Mark


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

When I was a boy of fourteen, my father was so ignorant I could hardly stand to have the old man around. But when I got to be twenty-one, I was astonished at how much he had learned in seven years. ~Mark Twain, "Old Times on the Mississippi" Atlantic Monthly, 1874

I think this message stream tells me one thing for sure. We all love our teens and there is no real true answer. I guess we just gotta keep loving them and hang on....


----------

